# 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

here are the new mirrors:
























new side sills








MDI (USB+AUX)









RNS-510 paying a movie


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

Any ideas on how much it costs to retrofit the new armrest cubby and if it comes in an Ipod version rather than USB? 
As for the other changes I don't feel that the rest of the car has the angles to match the sirocco side mirrors. The close-ups look nice, but the overall just doesn't do it for me. The new trim is pretty sweet and will hopefully soon be available for separate purchase. It goes without saying that the RN-510 is awesome but remind me again why I need a DVD player when I can just drop the top and give my passengers a 360 degree view of the world? I guess there will always be rainy days.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

Jay
Thanks for posting these. I'm not a fan of the mirrors, but hope to be able to transplant the RNS-510 into my car when the Jetta Wagon arrives. 
Do you know how much control of an IPod you get with the new media controller and the correct cable...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (mark_d_drake)*

The insert it a connector which takes either a USB or iPod Cable. However AFAIK the system requires new canbus connections to added to the console area and only works with the new RNS units.. 
I have a Jetta Sportwagen TDi on order with this system installed, It's not replacing the EOS, don't worry, it going to allow us to retire the MDX from a 70 mile daily commute. I'm going to try and transplant it into the EOS...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (mark_d_drake)*

Sounds like you'll have the perfect set-up - Eos + S-Wagen TDI.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_The insert it a connector which takes either a USB or iPod Cable. However AFAIK the system requires new canbus connections to added to the console area and only works with the new RNS units.. 
I have a Jetta Sportwagen TDi on order with this system installed, It's not replacing the EOS, don't worry, it going to allow us to retire the MDX from a 70 mile daily commute. I'm going to try and transplant it into the EOS...


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

Great pictures. I still think the mirrors look out of place. Are these door sill protectors that cover the painted sills? Are they a thick plastic or the thin stick on ones?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Silly*

The mirrors are quite poor. I guess this is the downside to the VAG parts bin...

_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Great pictures. I still think the mirrors look out of place. Are these door sill protectors that cover the painted sills? Are they a thick plastic or the thin stick on ones?


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

So I am guessing that these mirrors fold like the tiguans?


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

Anyone know if there is there a MDI connector for an iPod?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (jbsawyer23)*

Yes. But you can should be able to use the USB one as well.


----------



## jbsawyer23 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (gilesrulz)*

iPod doesn't work with the USB. Just found out that iPod requires the MDI-iPod connector--p/n 000 051 446C


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (jbsawyer23)*

found a few more changes, I will post pics later. 
-sunroof cover no longer vented
-new steering wheel adjustent lever located to the left of the steeringwheel instead of underneath it


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (liquid stereo)*


----------



## EosInOz (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (jbsawyer23)*

I have a VW iPod adaptor which is located in the glove compartment (MY08 Eos).
This might be a dumb question = I'd like to know if I can connect a USB stick on it (obviously I'd need a connector of some sort) and play music from my USB and still be able to control the music selection/volume from my radio/steering wheel (just as I can with the iPod connected)?








Merry Christmas Everyone!










_Modified by EosInOz at 4:00 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## Seshat1034 (Nov 2, 2007)

I do NOT like the mirrors AT ALL. Gah!


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Seshat1034)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seshat1034* »_I do NOT like the mirrors AT ALL. Gah!

I don't like them either. Originals look so much better. Everything else looks pretty good. I like the sills. I see no vent on the sun roof shade. Gives it a smoother look. Doesn't look too bad but I think I prefer the original on that too.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

In what MY the number of buttons in front of the stick was changed from 4 to 5?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

I like the vent on my sunroof shade...it lets in a tiny bit of light when closed but the main reason I like it for is the ablility to crack the sunroof for ventilation while keeping the sunshade closed. 
I wonder what prompted vw to take away this minor convenience?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_In what MY the number of buttons in front of the stick was changed from 4 to 5?

Anybody knows?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (justme97)*

Not sure if this is/was why, but when i open my sunshade all the way, it rattles because the plastic "vent" touches the roof where it slides back into. I've tried to inspect while driving what part is actually touching the roof, but have yet been able to clearly identify. All in all, I think I'd take the small rattle to be able to vent while having the sunshade closed.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (Conejo GTI)*

I have had several vw, and did not understand the no vent either on the shade, 
BUT I do like the new mirrors, anyone know if in EU the split mirrors are available?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (wishbone63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishbone63* »_BUT I do like the new mirrors, anyone know if in EU the split mirrors are available?









For sure, they are legal requirement.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: 2009 EOS : pictures of the changes (maloosheck)*

any idea the part number, cannot seem to track them down, must call my Germany contacts again TU


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (justme97)*

when one of the vents in my sunshade barely broke, i was unable to slide the shade fully to the rear. as a result, my convertible roof would not open (the slightest resistance is perceived as a jam). they had to replace the entire sunshade which apparently is a pain. all because of a slight tear.


----------

